# hairless rats



## lalala (May 14, 2008)

love them or hate them?








i keep and breed hairless and this is a pic of sausage and her babys.They have fuzz but loose it by about 7 weeks.I think there fantastic but get a lot of stick for breeding them. What do you think?


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

i think they are goegeous  well...i would being the owner of 2 

Our female is just like a lil dog, she comes over straight away wen called, she is always out and about in the house having fun and follows us everywhere 
me daughta does animal managment and took her into colledge the other day and they couldnt beleve how well trained she was...our male on the other hand is gorgeous but not as intelligent as our female.

My daughta would love ta give them a ltter togetha but isnt sure how to go about it??? any tips plz  we have alot of family and the colledge wanting one of her babys if it happens 

here is a pic of our female


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

I have nearly hairless Guinea Pigs and if they feel the same as the Rats, then I will love them but I dont do Pink/Red Eyed Whites. I cant stand them, in any creature, If one come into need of a home I would take them in but I would go out looking for 1 espcially.

Emma x


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

guineapigqueen said:


> I have nearly hairless Guinea Pigs and if they feel the same as the Rats, then I will love them but I dont do Pink/Red Eyed Whites. I cant stand them, in any creature, If one come into need of a home I would take them in but I would go out looking for 1 espcially.
> 
> Emma x


our rats eyes are dark colored...so no albino going on in there


----------



## lalala (May 14, 2008)

I have 2 drk eyed ones and 1 red eye and i must admit i dont realy like the red eyes.Iv just breed mine but it can be difficult.Hairless females can make terrible mums and some have trouble lactating.I bred my first lot with caution and had a foster mum standing by just incase of trouble.Im happy to say she wasnt needed and all 15 babys were healthy.Apart from the above its just like breeding hairy rats.Im due another litter around the end of this month and im excited to the results.This breeding is from 2 dark eyed ones and the dad is a dumbo.My red eyed male is called"Dr evil" and he is.Hes getting on now, bless him he can go from being a cute friendly rat to a monster n seconds.Certainly not or the kids to handle.But as a rule i think the hairless are great if any more info on care or breading them are needed feel free to ask away.
guinea pig queen are hairless pigs an actual breed or are they produced from line breeding? just curious.I met a lady once that was trying to breed them but they kept dieing an i thought it a bit cruel.Im very intrested in them and would like to get more info on how they come about, thanks


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

lalala said:


> I have 2 drk eyed ones and 1 red eye and i must admit i dont realy like the red eyes.Iv just breed mine but it can be difficult.Hairless females can make terrible mums and some have trouble lactating.I bred my first lot with caution and had a foster mum standing by just incase of trouble.Im happy to say she wasnt needed and all 15 babys were healthy.Apart from the above its just like breeding hairy rats.Im due another litter around the end of this month and im excited to the results.This breeding is from 2 dark eyed ones and the dad is a dumbo.My red eyed male is called"Dr evil" and he is.Hes getting on now, bless him he can go from being a cute friendly rat to a monster n seconds.Certainly not or the kids to handle.But as a rule i think the hairless are great if any more info on care or breading them are needed feel free to ask away.
> guinea pig queen are hairless pigs an actual breed or are they produced from line breeding? just curious.I met a lady once that was trying to breed them but they kept dieing an i thought it a bit cruel.Im very intrested in them and would like to get more info on how they come about, thanks


edited... they dont get let out 2getha often...just now and again.

i was told hairless come into season every 4 days??? is this true???
i thort it was every 2 weeks???

also wen we let our male and female out togetha sometimes...the girl can run and play and the male can be horrible...then sometimes its the otha way around??? have u had anything happen like this be4???
how woul u go about breeding them???


----------



## lalala (May 14, 2008)

yes ALL rats come into season every 3/5 days.As for breedng rats they will just do on there own and im supprised its not happen yet if your allowing males and females out together.Rats are like most creatures and there will be a pecking order and this is normaly established by fight or ruff play.I would seriosly think befor breeding any animal as finding homes for them can be very hard.Rats can have large litters.if your females have never been bred and are over 10/12 months you could be putting there health at risk as there pubic bone will be fused and birth not possible.Breeding rats is so not cost effective either and LARGE cages needed, babys need to be kept intil about 6/7weeks and they eat loads.i would enjoy the rats you have and do a lot of research befor producing more.Yes i breed and this may sound harsh but beleive me just because there small dont make it easy.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

lalala said:


> yes ALL rats come into season every 3/5 days.As for breedng rats they will just do on there own and im supprised its not happen yet if your allowing males and females out together.Rats are like most creatures and there will be a pecking order and this is normaly established by fight or ruff play.I would seriosly think befor breeding any animal as finding homes for them can be very hard.Rats can have large litters.if your females have never been bred and are over 10/12 months you could be putting there health at risk as there pubic bone will be fused and birth not possible.Breeding rats is so not cost effective either and LARGE cages needed, babys need to be kept intil about 6/7weeks and they eat loads.i would enjoy the rats you have and do a lot of research befor producing more.Yes i breed and this may sound harsh but beleive me just because there small dont make it easy.


i have done some reserch and i will continue to do more research be4 i even make my mind up wetha to breed her or not so no worrys there.
i have owned rats all my life and had a few litters in my younger dayz wich happened naturally  but havent done so for quite a num of years now...thats why im asking you questions.
as for homes...beleve me there is excellent homes lined up for them including the colledge in wich my daughta goes to .
i have massive cages ere for my rats so lack of room is one thing they wont have.
oh and i know just because their small dont make it easy.

can i ask wat size cages u keep urs in??? 
here is a picture of mine...i dont do cheap  my animals get the best love and care.
we have a gambian pouch rat in that cage and the baldys are in the same.


----------



## lalala (May 14, 2008)

i use jenny cages and have 3 females in one and two boys in the other.I also have 2 other jenny cages tht i use when i breed.I was just saying because it makes me mad when people go into thing with there eyes shut but you sound like you know what your doing.Im amazed that you dont have babys already as you say the males and females play together.lol However please note what iv said abpout age of females and they can be bad mums.Iv had 2 litters of hairless in last 2 years and they are easier to home than hairy rats.Dont be suprised tho i you do get red eyed ones in a litter, ther normaly are suprises.I had 2 dumbos in second litter and one with 1 red eye and other dark.
Gambian pouched rats are great, iv looked into getting on but im still not sure as most iv read about are flighty and they can give nasty bite.Not sure if im that brave lol.Is your male or female and whats its temprement like?


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

lalala said:


> i use jenny cages and have 3 females in one and two boys in the other.I also have 2 other jenny cages tht i use when i breed.I was just saying because it makes me mad when people go into thing with there eyes shut but you sound like you know what your doing.Im amazed that you dont have babys already as you say the males and females play together.lol However please note what iv said abpout age of females and they can be bad mums.Iv had 2 litters of hairless in last 2 years and they are easier to home than hairy rats.Dont be suprised tho i you do get red eyed ones in a litter, ther normaly are suprises.I had 2 dumbos in second litter and one with 1 red eye and other dark.
> Gambian pouched rats are great, iv looked into getting on but im still not sure as most iv read about are flighty and they can give nasty bite.Not sure if im that brave lol.Is your male or female and whats its temprement like?


it is a male..The females are meant to be better tempered then the males 

he has a jackle and hyde nature, we was bit once wen he was 8 weeks old and my god it was impressive  we handle him everyday but he really prefers to sit up on ya shoulders and have a look about that way.
just trying to think of a way to trim his nails  looks like a vet jobby is in order co he dont like it wen you hold him tight around the body...he likes to just sorta sit in ya arms and be stroked around his ears and on his head.

As for baldys..i will pay great attention to wat you have told me and i will research more...to be honest i really cant see any being born here anytime soon but u never know....if there does happen to be a litter then it will be a one off....but again i doubt it will happen...none the less im still gonna research


----------



## lalala (May 14, 2008)

dont think ill be rushing out to get gambian but i do like them.iv never actualy seen one in the flesh.Our house full at the moment and we tend to take in unwanted animals and i dare say one will come our way.Good to know some one who owns one tho in case advice needed.


----------



## Dahlia-mouse (May 20, 2008)

i love them  

but Eolabeo , i see you love Gerard Way too  i looovve gee too!!he's my idol !

but i love your rats ! real cute one's


----------

